# Ems faq



## ollie (Mar 1, 2010)

Q. Do you need to go to school for this or can anyone do it?
A. You have to go to school, it is long and hard and most of the people involved like to abuse the hell out of you while you are doing it.

Q. Hey, Ambulance dudes, how do I get to the Dead concert at the Oakland Coliseum? (or any other request for directions)
A. Hmm, well,uhhh. I'm sorry I don't think you can get there from here.

Q. I'm seeing things, will you take me to the hospital?
A. Sure, if you are seeing rats and bugs we will take you to County Hospital, if you are seeing music and hearing colors we will take you to the Berkeley border and drop you off, you'll fit right in.

Q. Do you like you like your job? 
A. Yes, in spite of everything I do like my job.

Q. Do you make a lot of money?
A. Not enough by a long shot. At least not after my State, Local, and Federal Government gets through with my check.

Q. How come the Police come to the call with you? A. Investigation, crowd control, and to keep me from getting my *** kicked by an irate bystander/family member/patient.

Q. How come all the Firefighters come to the call too? What do they do?
A. Beats the hell out of me, it's not like the patient is on fire or anything!

Q. Have you ever seen a dead body?
A. Yes, in all the various states of decomposition and putrefaction. I've even seen maggots in ones that weren't dead yet.

Q. Do you have anyone (like maybe a patient) in the in the back of your ambulance right now ?(asked while we are sitting in the unit eating lunch in the parking lot of Doug's Bar-B-Q.
A. No patients. Only the Paramedic Student; don't bug him, he's a stress case and might crack.

Q. What antacid is best for a stomach ache (asked in the parking lot of 7-11 at 03:30 a.m.)?
A. Pink, white or green pay your money and take your chances.

Q. Do you have any spare change?
A. Take a hike, I don't believe there is such a thing as spare change.

Q. Can I have bus fare to get to the hospital?
A. Yes, if it means you won't take an emergency rescue vehicle out of service so you can get to a routine appointment for your toothache and if you promise to quit bugging me.

Q. How long have you been doing this (asked by a recently hired rookie Paramedic)?
A. Let me figure it out. Since you were in second grade, partner.

Q. How come you are smoking that pipe , don't you know that is bad for you?
A. How can pipe tobacco be bad for you? If it was bad for you they couldn't sell it at Walgreens Drug Store. Right?


Q. Can me and my four kids ride in the back with my boyfriend to the hospital?
A. No.

Q. Can I ride up front on the way to hospital?
A. Maybe, if I like you and think you wont bug my partner in the back.

Q. How fast will your ambulance go?
A. I don't pay that close of attention, faster than my employer would be comfortable with, most likely.

Q. Is he going to make it?!! Is he going to make it?!! (asked in reference to a patient who puked after too many 40 ounce bottles of Old English 800 Malt Liquor).
A. Yes, I am sure that in spite of our best efforts , he will survive.

Q. Can I have a band-aid?
A. This is an ambulance, our band-aids are 8 inches x 6 inches. How many do you need?

Q. What happened? (at an minor fender-bender auto accident).
A. Plane crash!

Q. What happened? (outide of a house where a person was having shortness of breath).
A. Plane crash!

Q. What happened? (at a plane crash)
A. Shark attack!

Q. What does EMT stand for?
A. Every Menial Task, Eggcrate Mattress Technician

Q. What does the EMS on the side of your rig stand for?
A. Earn Money Sleeping, now please let me get back to earning some money, thanks.

Q. Do you have an extra one of them urinal bottles. I have to piss real bad.
A. No. We don't carry those any more but thank you for sharing.

Q. What is the worst thing you have ever seen?
A. A 12 gauge shotgun blast to the left side of a woman's face that didn't kill her, so she was writhing on the floor and trying to scream through the blood running out of her mouth with a good part of her face missing. Either that or it was the 6 month old baby who died because his drugged out parents left him on the floor heater grate until he was so cooked that the flesh of his fingers split away from the bones. Now aren't you sorry you asked?

Then of course the tables can be turned when u ask a stupid question.......
Q. How old are you (to a little kid) A. 6,<> Q. When will you be 7? A. On my birthday!!!

Q. Are you always this much of a smartass?
A. No, I am usually much worse, but the medication is helping.

Q. Why did you bring the patient here?
A. I guess the sign out front that says "Emergency Department; Physician on duty" fooled me into thinking that this was a hospital that treated patients!

Q. Do you think the patient can be triaged to the lobby?
A. Since they demanded transport for a refill on their prescription I am sure that the lobby is more than an appropriate place for them to go. Unless you can triage them to the parking lot or the nearest bus stop.

Q. How come the patient didn't just call a cab or take the bus?
A. Because the taxi services and the bus lines are smart enough not to take Medi-cal instead of cash payment.

Q. What are the patients bowel sounds? (On a critical 'auto vs. tree' patient).
A. Since we were on the side of the freeway and now are enroute to the hospital the bowel sounds pretty much resemble a diesel engine.

Q. Did you look for ID?
A. Sorry, no. I might find guns, knives razors and crack pipes during the physical exam but I am not going to reach into his pockets looking for ID and find a needle.

Q. What's the patient's name? What's the patient's name?!! (on a cardiac arrest victim).
A. I don't know, I asked him four times after he coded and he wouldn't answer me once!

Q. What are the vitals? (Different Nurse reach into his pockets looking for ID and find a needle.

Q. What are the vitals? (Different Nurse, same code).
A. If we're doing CPR right he should have a pulse rate of 80-100/min, 24 respirations/min, and a blood pressure of maybe 40 systolic.

Q. Can we clear? We don't do this medical stuff. (Fire Captain).
A. Yes, you can clear. I am sure there is a La Z Boy recliner and a quart of ice cream waiting for you somewhere.

Q. Is he dead? (Different Fire Captian, same department).
A. What tipped you off? The dependant lividity, the rigor mortis, or maybe the ants crawling in and out of his nose?

Q. Why can't you hold over for a few hours this morning? (Managment).
A. Why not? I've only been awake for 26 hours straight and been puked on twice, I think it is safe to say I would rather floss my teeth with barbed wire.

Q. Can you guys hear the siren when it's on while you are in the cab of your ambulance?
A. What?! You will have to speak up I can't hear you from all the years of listening to the siren inside this ambulance.
 stay safe out there


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 1, 2010)

This looks like a list out of one of the two Devin Kerrins books


----------



## MedicSqrl (Mar 1, 2010)

Great post! I think I have heard people ask most of these, but unforunately I was too busy or nice for the proper response..lol


----------



## ihalterman (Mar 2, 2010)

Great, thanks for thee giggle.  I am printing these to post in class.


----------



## High Speed Chaser (Mar 4, 2010)

Love this one 





> Q. How come all the Firefighters come to the call too? What do they do?
> A. Beats the hell out of me, it's not like the patient is on fire or  anything!


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 4, 2010)

*Pasadena?!*

Knock-Knock-Knock-...Ollie?
Knock-Knock-Knock-...Ollie?
Knock-Knock-Knock-...Ollie?
Knock-Knock-Knock-...Ollie?
Knock-Knock-Knock-...Ollie?
h34r:


----------



## emt_angel25 (Mar 5, 2010)

bahahahaha.......thats to funny....i have tears


----------



## AVPU (Mar 8, 2010)

love it! thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## armywifeemt (Apr 4, 2010)

I probably would have titled it "How to get fired from your EMS job" but otherwise, hilarious!


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 6, 2010)

Heh, when I did my ride-along the other day, we were cleaning the rig after dropping a Pt off at Kaiser. This guy drives up and parks right behind our rig, gets out and asks "Is this the hospital?"


----------



## Seaglass (Apr 6, 2010)

ollie said:


> Q. Can I have a band-aid?
> A. This is an ambulance, our band-aids are 8 inches x 6 inches. How many do you need?



True story: I recently was standing in line on duty, when some girl comes up to me. She says she's bleeding "really badly" and needs a bandaid right now. I ask her what happened, and shows me a little papercut which is barely showing blood. You should've seen her face when I told her that we didn't carry small bandaids, that she'd need to have all vital signs and history taken, and that she'd have to sign a waiver. She then got even more huffy and stomped off. 

I wondered if one of my friends had put her up to it, but apparently not.


----------



## Bloom-IUEMT (Apr 8, 2010)

ollie said:


> > Q. What does EMT stand for?
> > A. Every Menial Task, Eggcrate Mattress Technician
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LngJohnSlvr (Apr 16, 2010)

I loved the post... but what does the title have to do with anything??? Seems to be unnesecary...


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 16, 2010)

EMS F-A-Q... I think you might have seen a G instead of a Q at the end


----------



## LngJohnSlvr (Apr 16, 2010)

HAHA!!! I did! I'm sorry guys!!!


----------



## ceej (Apr 30, 2010)

Bloom-IUEMT said:


> ollie said:
> 
> 
> > You forgot Every Medics Trained B**ch
> ...


----------



## trevor1189 (Apr 30, 2010)

Q. Can I ride up front on the way to hospital?
My partners always know the answer to that is no. The only time that family/friends/etc get to ride in the ambulance is if they are hurt also or I need them in the back for communication purposes (deaf, children, etc). Up front is useless and it just adds possible patients if the ambulance would be in an accident and they tend to distract my driver. Not cool.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 30, 2010)

How are they going to be any more or less distracting than you riding up front on the way to or returning from a call?


----------



## trevor1189 (Apr 30, 2010)

Because I don't ask stupid questions all the way to the hospital about whats going on in the back. I also help the driver navigate and doublecheck intersections when responding. That's how!


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 30, 2010)

Sorry, but your drivers apparently suck at driving then...


----------



## trevor1189 (Apr 30, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Sorry, but your drivers apparently suck at driving then...



And you make that assumption based on what exactly? :unsure:


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 30, 2010)

Based on the lack of ability to drive smoothly to the hospital and, basically, do anything else at the same time. I guess the AM/FM radio is off at all times as well. Is the conversation between you and your partner limited to directions and clearing intersections? If any, and I mean any, idle chit chat is involved, then I don't see how a passenger could be any more or less distracting. Of course driving around and not talking when ever the ambulance is in gear is going to get boring real quickly. 

Also, to be fair, if I'm driving, the status of the radio (I generally don't care about the station, but I hold sole veto power over the volume) and whether any passengers are up front are solely at my discretion.


----------



## trevor1189 (Apr 30, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Based on the lack of ability to drive smoothly to the hospital and, basically, do anything else at the same time. I guess the AM/FM radio is off at all times as well. Is the conversation between you and your partner limited to directions and clearing intersections? If any, and I mean any, idle chit chat is involved, then I don't see how a passenger could be any more or less distracting. Of course driving around and not talking when ever the ambulance is in gear is going to get boring real quickly.
> 
> Also, to be fair, if I'm driving, the status of the radio (I generally don't care about the station, but I hold sole veto power over the volume) and whether any passengers are up front are solely at my discretion.



The CD/Radio _is_ off on calls. The dispatch radio is on for communication. At least when I'm in the truck.

_If any, and I mean any, idle chit chat is involved, then I don't see how a passenger could be any more or less distracting. _ Because we are not discussing what is going on in the back on the way to a call. Family members tend to be very curious and it is not the job of the driver to know what is going on in the back unless we instruct them to do something specific or pull over and assist. My driver doesn't need to be distracted explaining things while they are trying to drive.

I hope this makes sense to you, I'm not really sure whats so hard to understand, it's for safety concerns. Why add a family member to the ambulance when you already have the patient, two BLS providers on board and possibly one or two ALS providers in the back.

You should look up some pictures of ambulances involved in collisions. It's something I never want to be in, especially with excess people on board.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 30, 2010)

I've seen what ambulance accidents look like, however accidents also occur (including a bunch of really nasty ones. Kinda of like this one which cost the attendant her arm...) regardless of if a patient is on board or not or if the ambulance is going anywhere specific. If simple talking or listening to the radio is so distracting while driving the ambulance, then why won't they cause an accident when a patient isn't on board? What I'm trying to figure out is if this is a "No talking period," or "no talking when a patinet is on board." The first means that the driver sucks at driving, the second means that there's a lack of understanding that ambulances crash just as easily without a patient on board as they do with a patient on board.

Yes, the driver's job isn't to know what is going on with the patient. Of course that's also what the sentence, "Unfortunately, I don't know what's going on back there since I'm up here" is for.


----------



## Bloom-IUEMT (May 3, 2010)

ceej said:


> Empty my trash, Jake :O




Haha, I credit that saying to you. BTW, congrats on your new paramedic certification!!!  May god have mercy on us all!


----------



## tazman7 (May 20, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> I've seen what ambulance accidents look like, however accidents also occur (including a bunch of really nasty ones. Kinda of like this one which cost the attendant her arm...) regardless of if a patient is on board or not or if the ambulance is going anywhere specific. If simple talking or listening to the radio is so distracting while driving the ambulance, then why won't they cause an accident when a patient isn't on board? What I'm trying to figure out is if this is a "No talking period," or "no talking when a patinet is on board." The first means that the driver sucks at driving, the second means that there's a lack of understanding that ambulances crash just as easily without a patient on board as they do with a patient on board.
> 
> Yes, the driver's job isn't to know what is going on with the patient. Of course that's also what the sentence, "Unfortunately, I don't know what's going on back there since I'm up here" is for.


Im glad to know that you and your partner arent in my town driving hot towards me and my family while listening to music and chit chatting with the stranger in the front with you.

There is no reason for anybody to ride in front besides communication. This is an ambulance, not a taxi cab. 

I guess thats what seperates a paramedic being the boss of the ambulance and not a basic.


----------



## JPINFV (May 20, 2010)

tazman7 said:


> Im glad to know that you and your partner arent in my town driving hot towards me and my family while listening to music and chit chatting with the stranger in the front with you.
> 
> There is no reason for anybody to ride in front besides communication. This is an ambulance, not a taxi cab.
> 
> I guess thats what seperates a paramedic being the boss of the ambulance and not a basic.



I'm so happy I'm not in your town where, apparently, if the ambulance is moving (regardless of if there is a patient, the patient's condition, or even if you're on a call) the lights and sirens are on. 

Edit:
Oh, and nice personal attack. I guess the ability to differentiate between using the woo woos (including driving down to the local McDonalds) and not using the woo woos is what separates those of us with degrees and those who went to a medic mill (look, I can play this game too!).


----------



## Sasha (May 20, 2010)

> Q. Can I ride up front on the way to hospital?
> My partners always know the answer to that is no. The only time that family/friends/etc get to ride in the ambulance is if they are hurt also or I need them in the back for communication purposes (deaf, children, etc). Up front is useless and it just adds possible patients if the ambulance would be in an accident and they tend to distract my driver. Not cool.



My partners know that unless they clear it with me FIRST, family members are told they can ride, but only up front. Seat belted in facing forward is the safest place to be and I don't want them in my way should I have to actually work on that call.

The only exceptions is if they're the parent of a young child, needed for communication, or if it's a hospice patient.

As for the radio, we do some loooong transports. I'd honestly fall asleep if I had to drive 2+ hours on the turnpike with nothing but the tree....tree....tree....tree... to keep my mind awake. 

I don't see how it's more distracting with a patient on board than without one.



tazman7 said:


> Im glad to know that you and your partner arent in my town driving hot towards me and my family while listening to music and chit chatting with the stranger in the front with you.
> 
> There is no reason for anybody to ride in front besides communication. This is an ambulance, not a taxi cab.
> 
> I* guess thats what seperates a paramedic being the boss of the ambulance and not a basic*.



And I AM a medic. And JP has more education then probably half the medics on this forum, including myself, and I'd pick him to run a call ON me over 90% of the forum.

It's sad when people discredit another simply on their status as basic or medic.


----------



## Veneficus (May 20, 2010)

when I worked on a truck I let family ride wherever they were comfortable as long as it was in a seat with a belt on. Never had any issues. I even have discovered family riding in the back, particularly with terminally ill people to be theraputic for the family.

I figure if i am driving the pt to the hospital, there are a bunch of empty seats, why not help the patient feel better by taking a familiar face and help the family not get into a car accident trying to tail the ambulance? Why cause the patient and family more stress by worrying about how they are getting to the hospital? Reducing anxiety helps people.

Sometimes I would even give the family something to do like copy the med list or hold equipment so they felt like they were helping.

If it were up to me, lights and sirens would be taken off ambulances and they would drive like normal traffic, solves a lot of problems with safety.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 21, 2010)

tazman7 said:


> I guess thats what seperates a paramedic being the boss of the ambulance and not a basic.



Umm.. no.  The Paramedic is not the boss of the ambulance.  Sure, in charge of patient care, but not of the basic.  We're partners.

Yes, I'll pull patch color when it comes to deciding what to do for a patient, because I have a helluva lot more to lose than an EMT, and because the protocols state the Medic makes patient care decisions.




But if it has nothing to do with patient care, the EMT and Medic are equal.  Hence them being called "Partners"


----------



## JPINFV (May 21, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> when I worked on a truck I let family ride wherever they were comfortable as long as it was in a seat with a belt on. Never had any issues. I even have discovered family riding in the back, particularly with terminally ill people to be theraputic for the family.



Probably the best instance where family riding in back has helped was a psych transport. 16 y/o schizoaffective teenager going from one in-patient facility to another one. Kid started to have a mood change and get aggressive and the mother told him to STFO and calm down, which he did.


----------



## usafmedic45 (May 21, 2010)

> And I AM a medic. And JP has more education then probably half the medics on this forum, including myself, and I'd pick him to run a call ON me over 90% of the forum.



So besides JP who else is in that other 10%?

The people I would let touch me on this forum is a very short list:
-JP
-Veneficus
-Epi-Do
-Ridryder911
-Ventmedic (when she's not acting all weird...)
-Sasha (you may be new, but you seem pretty sharp)
-Linuss
-MSDeltaFlight
-Summit (who has been banned if I am not mistaken)
-Mycrofft (when he's not on his 'five is four' bents)
-JTPaintball
..and a few others I am too tired to think of.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 21, 2010)

tazman7 said:


> Im glad to know that you and your partner arent in my town driving hot towards me and my family while listening to music and chit chatting with the stranger in the front with you.
> 
> There is no reason for anybody to ride in front besides communication. This is an ambulance, not a taxi cab.
> 
> I guess thats what seperates a paramedic being the boss of the ambulance and not a basic.



I might only be an EMT, but you pull that crap about being the boss of hte ambulance and there will be problems. Makes me glad I don't work in your area. 

I've done 911 and IFT and had family in the front, and a few times in the back. It doesn't change anything (especially since I rarely hot return anyone). And radio comes on at times too. When I worked in NM I was in the same boat as Sasha about 2+ hour transport times occasionally. Doesn't matter how rested you are, a drive that long at night makes you wanna doze off if you have no stimulation at all.


----------



## tazman7 (May 21, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> I'm so happy I'm not in your town where, apparently, if the ambulance is moving (regardless of if there is a patient, the patient's condition, or even if you're on a call) the lights and sirens are on.
> 
> Edit:
> Oh, and nice personal attack. I guess the ability to differentiate between using the woo woos (including driving down to the local McDonalds) and not using the woo woos is what separates those of us with degrees and those who went to a medic mill (look, I can play this game too!).


Did I mention anything about lights and sirens? No. I was referring to playing music while on calls and letting family or friends ride in the ambulance. 
It is our states rule that if the lights are on, the sirens are on. So thats what I follow. I dont go blazing through town with lights and sirens to a call unless we are called code three for something. I worked too hard for my medic license to mess it up by hitting someone when im not supposed to be running hot anyways.

And actually I have a degree too, so get off of your high horse with your medic mill speech.


----------



## tazman7 (May 21, 2010)

Sasha said:


> It's sad when people discredit another simply on their status as basic or medic.



I dont discredit all basics. I was one once too. I dont think that I am better than a basic because I am a medic. 
I have just not had the opportunity to work with a good basic yet so I often wonder if they are even teaching them things in school anymore...simple things like putting on a nasal cannula, taking bp, pulse, lung sounds....I can go on and on. Thats why I consider myself the "boss" of the ambulance, because if it wasnt for me babysitting them there would be a lot more problems that I would run into. I dont know if the company I work for just hired a rash of "super emt's" or not but they are a bunch of idiots and I have told management that too.


----------



## JPINFV (May 21, 2010)

tazman7 said:


> Did I mention anything about lights and sirens? No. I was referring to playing music while on calls and letting family or friends ride in the ambulance.


Bad move there partner... You don't want to play revisionist post history with me. Does your area have some sort of magical definition of "driving hot" that differs from, I don't know, the rest of the entire country? Here's your post in case you forgot it...


tazman7 said:


> *Im glad to know that you and your partner arent in my town driving hot* towards me and my family while listening to music and chit chatting with the stranger in the front with you.
> 
> There is no reason for anybody to ride in front besides communication. This is an ambulance, not a taxi cab.
> 
> I guess thats what seperates a paramedic being the boss of the ambulance and not a basic.



Emphasis added. So, since apparently your area's definition of "driving hot" is different, what exactly is it? Similarly, the connotation of "Well, golly gee, I hope you aren't driving "hot" (what ever your definition of that is) in my town" when, at exactly no point, have I discussed the radio and anything other than driving (I never mentioned using lights and sirens [you know, everyone elses' definition of "driving hot"]). So, if you're so concerned, you must be driving everywhere with lights and sirens to adopt a "ZOMG no radio no radio no radio no radio" and "no family no family no family no family" philosophy. 

I'll restate what I said earlier. If you can't drive with the radio on, you suck at driving.



> It is our companies rule that if the lights are on, the sirens are on. So thats what I follow. I dont go blazing through town with lights and sirens to a call unless we are called code three for something. I worked too hard for my medic license to mess it up by hitting someone when im not supposed to be running hot anyways.


I'm so happy that your company apparently treats its employees as idiots. It must be fun driving through town at 2 am with the siren on making sure that the imaginary cars are out of the way. 



> And actually I have a degree too, so get off of your high horse with your medic mill speech.


Sure, right after you apologize to me for treating me like a blithering idiot because my highest EMS level is EMT-B.


----------



## tazman7 (May 21, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> I'll restate what I said earlier. If you can't drive with the radio on, you suck at driving.
> 
> 
> I'm so happy that your company apparently treats its employees as idiots. It must be fun driving through town at 2 am with the siren on making sure that the imaginary cars are out of the way.



I am a medic so I hardly ever drive. I concentrate on treating pts who require more than monitoring their vitals on the way to the hospital....

And I work in a town of 200,000+....the roads are never clear. We run a minimum of 12 calls a day. 

And actually that is a state rule- a police officer just got charged with murder for hitting and killing someone while responding to a call with only lights on.


----------



## Veneficus (May 21, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> I'm so happy that your company apparently treats its employees as idiots. It must be fun driving through town at 2 am with the siren on making sure that the imaginary cars are out of the way. .




I am not disagreeing with you but I would like to clarify. 

In my home state, the law requires that a person who is operating an emergency vehicle in an emergent mode, both lights and sirens _must_ be used together. Using one without the other is illegal by said state law.

Having said that. Operating in an Emergent mode means driving above the posted speed limit, driving left of center, passing in a no passing zone, disregarding traffic signals, driving in the opposite direction as a one way street, and such that would be illegal for any other driver.

There is no law against using your emergency flashers alone if you are following all normal traffic laws. So at 2 am, if you stop at your red lights until they turn green, if you drive the speed limit or lower, etc, you are well within the law. 

If you use only your emergency flashers and disobey any normal traffic law, while I don't think for a second you would be cited, if something unfortunate were to happen, you would definately be in trouble not only for what happened, but for not following the law on emergency response as well.

The decision, risk, and responsibility is that of the driver.


----------



## JPINFV (May 21, 2010)

tazman7 said:


> I am a medic so I hardly ever drive. I concentrate on treating pts who require more than monitoring their vitals on the way to the hospital....


Gee, that's nice. Since we like to keep playing these games, in 6-7 years when I'm done with school and residency, I'll be treating patients based on my own judgment, not following some cook book protocols requiring no thought past, "Hmm, which protocol do I follow here." (Hey, this is fun, can we keep this BS up?). 





> And I work in a town of 200,000+....the roads are never clear. We run a minimum of 12 calls a day.


That's nice... I live in a city of 162,000 in a county of almost 10 million (our cities are rather small in terms of land area. The city I grew up in was 60,000 in 9 sq. miles). You know what? Even in the middle of the night there is not that much traffic. It comes down to driving ability, specifically the ability to not drive like an a-hole. 



> And actually that is a state rule- a police officer just got charged with murder for hitting and killing someone while responding to a call with only lights on.



You never speed (in your private car or the ambulance when not driving with lights and sirens) then? 

Oh, I'm still waiting on your definition of "driving hot" that doesn't include lights and sirens. Thanks for playing though.


----------



## JPINFV (May 21, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> There is no law against using your emergency flashers alone if you are following all normal traffic laws. So at 2 am, if you stop at your red lights until they turn green, if you drive the speed limit or lower, etc, you are well within the law.


I think that driving is a little more nuanced than that. Regardless of siren status, you should be stopping at red lights anyways until it's safe to go through. If you pull up and there's no cars within blocks, then a toot on the siren doesn't do anything as there is no one to warn. I definitely agree, if cars are present in a manner that requires the use of the legal exemptions provided by the ambulance's emergency warning systems, that they should all be engaged. However, this isn't always the case, even in larger cities.


----------



## Veneficus (May 21, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Gee, that's nice. Since we like to keep playing these games, in 6-7 years when I'm done with school and residency, I'll be treating patients based on my own judgment, not following some cook book protocols requiring no thought past, "Hmm, which protocol do I follow here." (Hey, this is fun, can we keep this BS up?).



Only 6-7 years? I am envious. Remember us little guys. 

(This is the humor section after all)

Reply to your last reply,

I agree fully, I was just trying to point out how and when the law applies. Judicious use of warning devices only when needed is definately appropriate.

I also fully support stopping at all traffic lights and stop signs when driving emergently, but I know that is not yet a majority practice.


----------



## JPINFV (May 21, 2010)

Well... I'm fast forwarding a month to be done with first year...


----------



## Veneficus (May 21, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Well... I'm fast forwarding a month to be done with first year...



But I will still finish school before you and I am looking at 9 years of residency and fellowship if all goes perfectly according to plan in that time. 

I am still envious of 6


----------



## tazman7 (May 21, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Gee, that's nice. Since we like to keep playing these games, in 6-7 years when I'm done with school and residency, I'll be treating patients based on my own judgment, not following some cook book protocols requiring no thought past, "Hmm, which protocol do I follow here." (Hey, this is fun, can we keep this BS up?).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, your cool.  I like how you "make-fun" of EMS but yet you must be an avid emtlife poster since you have 4000 something posts...you must kind of like this field.

Driving hot means having the lights and sirens on... not driving like a dueshebag like you may assume.

And your "internet education" doesnt impress me just so you know.


----------



## JPINFV (May 21, 2010)

tazman7 said:


> Wow, your cool.  I like how you "make-fun" of EMS but yet you must be an avid emtlife poster since you have 4000 something posts...you must kind of like this field.


You do realize that physicians are involved in EMS, right? You do realize that some areas of the US even have physicians responding to calls? 



> Driving hot means having the lights and sirens on... not driving like a dueshebag like you may assume.



Ok, so, again, where did I ever talk about driving with lights and sirens with the radio on? Oh, that's right I didn't. You sit here and blather on about how dangerous 'driving hot with the radio on is and how dangerous I must be' when that has absolutely nothing to do with what I was saying. I'll make it crystal clear. If your drivers can't drive normally with the radio on or a passenger in the front seat, then they suck at driving. Period. End of story. 





> And your "internet education" doesnt impress me just so you know.


...and what would that be? Do you think that I'm lying about my credentials? Would you like me to post pictures of my BS, MS, and my student ID card? Seriously, I've got a digital camera, when I get home from school I could easily take a picture and post it.


----------



## tazman7 (May 21, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> You do realize that physicians are involved in EMS, right? You do realize that some areas of the US even have physicians responding to calls?



No I never knew that...I am new to EMS


----------



## JPINFV (May 21, 2010)

You know... I just realized I've been had...


Tazman7:


----------



## tazman7 (May 21, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> You know... I just realized I've been had...
> 
> 
> Tazman7:



Wow, you are extremely cool. Your a "medical student" that has a maturity level of a two year old....:wacko:

And to think you are working in the back of an ambulance sickens me.

Idiot.


----------



## Sasha (May 21, 2010)

tazman7 said:


> Wow, you are extremely cool. Your a "medical student" that has a maturity level of a two year old....:wacko:
> 
> And to think you are working in the back of an ambulance sickens me.
> 
> Idiot.



For a medic you're kind of a hostile little gnome.


----------



## tazman7 (May 21, 2010)

Sasha said:


> For a medic you're kind of a hostile little gnome.



Im not the one posting pictures of the guy am I?

Sorry I dont live my life on this website like the both of you. I simply come on here to learn and read...


----------



## JPINFV (May 21, 2010)

tazman7 said:


> Wow, you are extremely cool. Your a "medical student" that has a maturity level of a two year old....:wacko:
> 
> And to think you are working in the back of an ambulance sickens me.
> 
> Idiot.








Dos Toll'is.

Stay troll'in my friend...


----------



## Sasha (May 21, 2010)

tazman7 said:


> Im not the one posting pictures of the guy am I?
> 
> Sorry I dont live my life on this website like the both of you. I simply come on here to learn and read...



No, you're the one who was called out. Instead of debating like a non-hostile little gnome you decided to fly to personal insults, pull the "I'm a medic" card, and then degraded into personal insults.

How many calls a day do you run as a landscaper, as your profile states that's your occupation?


----------



## tazman7 (May 21, 2010)

I dont run any calls as a landscaper. I run all my calls when im on my 24 hour shift as a fulltime paramedic, and then I run more calls when I am doing my part-time shifts at the fire department.

Sorry I dont update my profile on this site with my day to day status.


Like I said before, until I work with a decent basic I wont think to highly of them. Thats not saying every one of them is bad. Just the ones that I have worked with in my experience.

The only thing I was saying in this thread was about the comment jpinfv made reguarding letting people ride in front while on calls and listening to music. Not quite sure how it is in his neck of the woods but that doesnt fly when im in the back. Thats why i said thats why im a medic and not a basic. So I can make critical decisions and be the "boss."   If basics are considered "bosses" then why does the medic run the call/scene if its anything worst than a runny nose???   i have yet to be on a scene where a basic was running it instead of a medic and I am going on my sixth year of doing this..


----------



## JPINFV (May 21, 2010)

So we agree then the people at your agency, as a whole, suck at driving. I'd hate to be with a partner who was so bad at driving that they couldn't stand anyone listening to the radio at any time (after all, if it's "ZOMG WE'RE GOING TO CRASH BECAUSE YOU'RE LISTENING TO THE RADIO"). Additionally, the radio has to be off at all times with absolutely zero talking at any time while the ambulance is moving, both on a call and off of a call. Now, go ahead and tell me that you don't talk to your partner and the radio is off when, say, returning to the station or going to go get a bite to eat or refuel the ambulance.


----------



## tazman7 (May 21, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> So we agree then the people at your agency, as a whole, suck at driving. I'd hate to be with a partner who was so bad at driving that they couldn't stand anyone listening to the radio at any time (after all, if it's "ZOMG WE'RE GOING TO CRASH BECAUSE YOU'RE LISTENING TO THE RADIO"). Additionally, the radio has to be off at all times with absolutely zero talking at any time while the ambulance is moving, both on a call and off of a call. Now, go ahead and tell me that you don't talk to your partner and the radio is off when, say, returning to the station or going to go get a bite to eat or refuel the ambulance.


Id like for you to show me where i ever made it sound like the rig cant have music playing or anybody talking at any time? 

I said that when there is a patient in the back I RARELY let family or friends ride in front, and the music is not on. Other then that I dont care if my partner rides with her head hanging out of the damn window.


----------



## Veneficus (May 21, 2010)

*Not trying to start anything*

But if I could just respectfully point out.



tazman7 said:


> Like I said before, until I work with a decent basic I wont think to highly of them. Thats not saying every one of them is bad. Just the ones that I have worked with in my experience.



Because the roles and responsibilities of different providers vary by location, and the value an agency places on providers directly affects the type of providers it attracts, it is possible you will never work with "a good basic"
because a good one wouldn't accept a position in such a demeaning environment.




tazman7 said:


> The only thing I was saying in this thread was about the comment jpinfv made reguarding letting people ride in front while on calls and listening to music.



All previous comments on this aside, I think your view on this is rather limited. I tried to point out earlier that having riders in the cab or box should not affect care or safety. It is also in the best interest of the patient, and a compasionate service to the family in the spirit of a competent and respected healthcare provider.




tazman7 said:


> Not quite sure how it is in his neck of the woods but that doesnt fly when im in the back.



I think I would be remiss for not asking if your ego is not interfering with providing compassionate care. EMS and medicine is practiced many ways in many areas. You do not have insight to some absolute truth to make such profound statements on right and wrong.




tazman7 said:


> Thats why i said thats why im a medic and not a basic. So I can make critical decisions and be the "boss.".



Seems like a fair statement, but could I point out that the word "boss" is from Dutch origin and refered to a skilled "master" of a specific trade or profession? It is not a synonym for tyrant. a master in the medical or healthcare profession is expected to enable, support and guide junior collegues for their professional betterment, as that ultimately leads to better care for the patient. Many in healthcare consider their position a privilidged position in the service of the patient, not a position of lordly right over them. When wielding your authority, keep in mind: a patient will not remember or even recognize competent care. They will remember and judge how you treat them and their loved ones. patients, just like you or I would never sue their friend, but would gladly sue their enemy.



tazman7 said:


> If basics are considered "bosses" then why does the medic run the call/scene if its anything worst than a runny nose???



I think you may be misinterpreting the difference between boss and highest educated medical provider. Unless you possess the authority to hire or fire your partners, you are not "the boss." You are the senior medical provider. There are many examples of fire departments where the officers are not paramedics and are in charge over them as officers. The role of the senior medical person is to make the best decisions for the patient. If you have been in EMS for 6 years, I have taught it longer than you have been involved, the difference in a paramedics education and that of an EMT when it comes to EMS operations is negligible in the US. The difference is in medical education.



tazman7 said:


> i have yet to be on a scene where a basic was running it instead of a medic and I am going on my sixth year of doing this..???



I believe you. But it seems you have not had 6 years worth of experience, but the same experience for six years. It seems like you can only speak to your limited location. I also don't think you have enough variety of experience or depth of medical education to decide who is a competent care provider or not based on your statements here. 

I hope you now see the forest from the trees or I have wasted my efforts.


----------



## JPINFV (May 21, 2010)

tazman7 said:


> Id like for you to show me where i ever made it sound like the rig cant have music playing or anybody talking at any time?


It's hypocritical to say that it's super dangerous for those actions to occur while driving with a patient on board, but perfectly safe when a patient isn't on board. Either it's dangerous, or it isn't. The fact that someone is in the back doesn't change that.


----------

